# Costco wine cellar system



## n0cturnal (Jun 12, 2012)

Anyone tried their Apex wine cellar racking system? I have just ordered one 128 bottle module in premium redwood, and should receive it in two weeks. I will let you guys know how it turned out. Meanwhile, wanted to see if anyone else bought it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 12, 2012)

I do not have one but they sure do seem nice. They have so many choices you can keep adding on.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 12, 2012)

Pics or it doesn't exist!


----------



## roadpupp (Jun 12, 2012)

Pics and. Oat please?


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice, but they look Expensive!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 13, 2012)

Anyone buy the racks that George carries? Prices seem very good. I'm curious about strength/stability.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 13, 2012)

For my money, you can't beat this wine rack available from Sam's Club. It is strong and holds 168 bottles (14 cases). I have four of them. http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=143556


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jun 13, 2012)

Rocky said:


> For my money, you can't beat this wine rack available from Sam's Club. It is strong and holds 168 bottles (14 cases). I have four of them. http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=143556


 
Too bad it is out of stock from the factory


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 13, 2012)

Rocky said:


> For my money, you can't beat this wine rack available from Sam's Club. It is strong and holds 168 bottles (14 cases). I have four of them. http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=143556


 


Chateau Joe said:


> Too bad it is out of stock from the factory


 

Amazon has them for $128 and they are an Amazon Prime eligible item. Price is more but not sure what shipping from Sam's would be to my place.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 13, 2012)

Good catch! We are Prime as well. That is about what I paid the last time with shipping from Sams.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 13, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Good catch! We are Prime as well. That is about what I paid the last time with shipping from Sams.


 

Seriously considering ording myself a set so that I can organize the basement and move the other set of shelves for other storage.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 13, 2012)

ffemt128 said:


> Amazon has them for $128 and they are an Amazon Prime eligible item. Price is more but not sure what shipping from Sam's would be to my place.


 

Doug, here is what I paid for my last two from Sam's:

Subtotal: $ 161.76
Estimated Shipping: $ 45.54
Sales Tax: $ 13.99
Product Tax: $ 0.00
Shipment 1 Total (Pay Online): $ 221.29

Looks like they worked out to be about $110 and change. In some cases, Sam's will let you order the item, have it shipped to "your Sam's Club" for pick up and there is no shipping charge.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 14, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Doug, here is what I paid for my last two from Sam's:
> 
> Subtotal: $ 161.76
> Estimated Shipping: $ 45.54
> ...


 
That's a pretty good deal.


----------



## garymc (Jun 14, 2012)

What a bargain! I found the one from Sam's that was selling for $80.88 on Ebay for a mere $904.99!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-7-Shelf...aultDomain_0&hash=item256afc43ff#ht_627wt_932
Woo hooo! Where's my credit card?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 14, 2012)

garymc said:


> What a bargain! I found the one from Sam's that was selling for $80.88 on Ebay for a mere $904.99!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WOW, i thought you had a typo!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 14, 2012)

That HAS to be a typo!


----------

